# Fridge vent covers for Tribute 550



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello, has anyone put covers on the fridge vents on their 550's? (dometic)

If so, did you manage to get black ones, again, if so, where did
you get them. Have asked our dealer about them and was told
black was unavailable.

Thanks,
Jacobite


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

how about buying the available ones and spray painting them black.

Mike


----------

